# My Second Wheel Build



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

So, this winter I built a set of BBS RS's.. after all was said and done I had a few interested in using my refinishing services. So this second build will be for Mayoforlife's Work VSXX's 

Link To RS Build

So this second build will be for Mayo's Work VSXX's...

Here' the plan..
Some sort of metallic maroon / dark red powder coat for the centers. 
Fully polished lips 
Gloss Black powder coated barrels 
Powder coated black bolts 

So enough talk, thats the plan... Lets see how this one goes, big ups to Mayo


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

So heres the wheels after a quick wash and clean. As you can see, not in bad shape, lips are a bit hazzy and were stripped down. 









Bit hazy are some scuffs here and there, but tons of potential. 









Here's the fasteners, bit rusty but again, nothing I can't work with 









Anyone who followed the last build will remember this bad boy...









So because they are not getting polished, but painted I went with a different concoction. The media is a plastic shell, great for abrasion and getting isht off there. I threw is a LITTLE polish and some goo gone which should free up anything stuck on there. 









So as some know I had a few issues with the RS lips getting them to really shine, didn't want to go through that so I picked up this monster to add to the workshop. 4000 rpm adjustable.. Had high hopes for it.









Doesn't quite show it, but the lip is like a mirror, soooooo happy with the new polisher. Will update more later :thumbup:


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Looking great so far :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks ben looks like you got off to a good start .


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

yeah man, had some time freed up so I got started, so far so good. The one you had sanded came out flawless..


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> yeah man, had some time freed up so I got started, so far so good. The one you had sanded came out flawless..


 Yea I thought I had the sanding down I just don't have the polishing skills !


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

What kinda material is in that tumbler?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

depends on what I'm tumbling or what the plan is for them..

for example the ones I polished I used a rough plastic and dropped some polish in..

since these are getting painted I wanted to do something simular to sanding so I sued a fine plastic media, some goo gone and a bit of glass media. worked perfect, painting them today


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

ok so todays goal was to get the bolts out of the way...

Heres how tumbler worked..

Fasteners before..









Fasteners all cleaned up









Bolts after two coats of primer..









A few coats of gloss black later 









came out nice an shiney 









After drying I gave them a quick wash and they are minty









Can't complain about that.. :thumbup:


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

how long do u leave the bolts in the tumbler?


----------



## nicobkn (Jul 14, 2006)

isn't the paint gonna flake once you torque them ?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

usually 20 mins in the tumbler, 




plastic wrap:thumbup:


----------



## nicobkn (Jul 14, 2006)

u put plastic warp around the bolts? keep the same socket or u go 1 bigger?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I've done it both ways, either will work assuming you can still get a tight grip on it


----------



## nicobkn (Jul 14, 2006)

nice!

thanks for the tip


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ben from RI said:


> plastic wrap:thumbup:


You’re so smart haha :beer:


----------



## SSRmark5 (Apr 14, 2010)

Damn after seeing this I really regret selling them but at least they went to a good home


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

SSRmark5 said:


> Damn after seeing this I really regret selling them but at least they went to a good home


yea ill take care of them after ben does his great work. thanks for the good deal man:thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

parts off to powder coat today.. barrels grinded smooth pics to come soon


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Today was barrel day. Needed to clean them up, prime, paint you get it:thumbup:

Bit dirty, used some PB and grease lightning 









Grinding...









Looking much better...









Primed 









Once the outside of the lip is polished it will really look cleaner









And the inside :thumbup:


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Still looking good :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

long due update: powder and barrel done... final polish, cleaning and assembly left. 

The color is a maroon / red.. I like to call it oxblood.. very rich in some lights and bright in others.. sure to pop on a Reflex Silver car :thumbup:

Low Light:








High Light: 








BOOM


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

wow, those came out really good man, good job!


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

Sick can't wait to pick them up this weekend Ri here I come


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I admire your work and attention to detail.

I don't know how I missed this build, but props to you. :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks man.. Just something I really enjoy doing.. Mayo's from MD and drove all the way up to RI to let me do his wheels, whata guy :thumbup:

Now that schools wound down and I'll be doing a bit more travel for shows / work I plan on offering the service to others.. refinishing wheels and other parts (valve covers intake mani's ect.), and hardlines. My prices are cheaper then most shops (I believe) and I offer this fancy vortex step by step documentation :thumbup::thumbup: "wheels by Ben From RI" :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mayoforlife2 (Nov 13, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> Thanks man.. Just something I really enjoy doing.. Mayo's from MD and drove all the way up to RI to let me do his wheels, whata guy :thumbup:
> 
> Now that schools wound down and I'll be doing a bit more travel for shows / work I plan on offering the service to others.. refinishing wheels and other parts (valve covers intake mani's ect.), and hardlines. My prices are cheaper then most shops (I believe) and I offer this fancy vortex step by step documentation :thumbup::thumbup: "wheels by Ben From RI" :laugh::laugh::laugh:


still waiting on that sticker haha, and his prices are crazy low!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Gave the valves stems (rubber removed) a bath in PB blaster, Grease Lightning, Pepsi and white vinegar :thumbup: cleaned them up a bit but I polished them before install.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

another pic 









:beer::beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Check out my collection of documented builds and projects for customers


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

Great work. :thumbup::thumbup: to you!


----------



## juwasco (Jul 7, 2006)

Im in CO, and would like to know what you would charge to redo a set of land rover mondials?


----------

